# Intact friendly pediatrician



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

We found out yesterday were having our first little boy!! So very excited, and yet a little bit nervous about having little boy parts to protect now😁 Does anyone know of an intact/no Vax friendly pediatrician in the Monterey, ca or maybe Santa Cruz, ca area? DDs moved away and wasn't that great anyway so we're back to square one. Any advice for taking care of intact boys is welcome! I know all about diaper changing but beyond that I'm a newbie as my whole family is pro circ!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

In California, you'll have no problem finding a doc that can leave your son's penis alone. The rate of circumcision in California is only about 22%. Far more boys will be intact than circumcised. Most every doc will be fine. 


The vaccine issue, on the other hand, will be incredibly harder. But, that's a discussion for another forum.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh good. I knew that's stats were lower but I've never dealt with boy stuff before. So that's good to know. Vaccine stuff I dealt with when I had dd, not fun, but it is what it is. I feel better now though because keeping him intact is a big deal to me. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

TheBugsMomma said:


> Oh good. I knew that's stats were lower but I've never dealt with boy stuff before. So that's good to know. I feel better now though because keeping him intact is a big deal to me. Thanks for your reply!


I just want to say "kudos to you" for your determination to keep your son whole! I hope you stick around and use your knowledge to help keep other boys intact as well.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you! I've been lurking for a while, but always felt hypocritical posting because I only have a daughter. I'm excited to finally have a boy and feel like I'm here for a good reason!!


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

You don't have to have a son to be an intactivist.  

Just Google Intact friendly Doctors, there are a few lists.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

TheBugsMomma said:


> Thank you! I've been lurking for a while, but always felt hypocritical posting because I only have a daughter. I'm excited to finally have a boy and feel like I'm here for a good reason!!


Yeah, you don't have to have a son to be an intactivist. you just have to be a human that values other humans basic human rights. There are countries where even internet connection is being labeled a human right. The right to keep and control the very flesh of who you are must be the most basic, essential human right there is. And being human, you have every right to stand up for others.

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

So true! I guess it's just that whenever I told any of my family members that we would be leaving any boys of our alone they would either say or give the look that we would change our minds when it happened. And I KNOW I won't be changing my mind! Lol now I can prove that boys can be healthy and not cut up.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

That's only because you are American and live in a climate where it's normal to cut boys. Make sure none of them make comments in your son's hearing.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

They won't. Luckily we live far from my side and dhs side, that we are close to, is all against circ.


----------

